# magnifying lamp bargain at maplins



## mac1012 (30 Dec 2012)

hi just been in maplins and saw this lamp on offer its the same as axminster that sell for 54 pound and hegner for 44 pounds ive reserved one to pic up tomorrow and is only on offer until end of tomorrow 

just thought id give heads up to anyone wanting one 

http://www.maplin.co.uk/22w-fluorescent ... lamp-47980

mark


----------



## Spindle (30 Dec 2012)

Hi

Excellent spot - thanks for posting.

I too will be heading to Maplins tomorrow  

Regards Mick


----------



## bassethound (30 Dec 2012)

Thanks for that post, just ordered one online, nice find!

regards Ted....


----------



## scroller frank (30 Dec 2012)

Sounds like a bargain . =D> 
------Frank----------


----------



## Chippygeoff (31 Dec 2012)

I bought one last week, the best light I have ever come across.


----------



## boysie39 (31 Dec 2012)

We dont have Maplins in our area if they are here at al .However the same lamp was on sale in Lidal on the 24th Dec. I got in there about 8.30 am all gone !!! .I paid twice the price for a Clarke one in a shop around the corner. Moral get up earlier .

Thanks for the heads up Mark ,


----------



## DIY Stew (31 Dec 2012)

Just order one online, free delivery too. Thanks Mark.

Stew


----------



## redmoorphil (15 Mar 2013)

BUMP - now only £24.99! Picking mine up tomorrow.


----------



## MIGNAL (20 Apr 2013)

I bought one of those around 3 years ago. It really is extremely good . . . . apart from one little fault. There is a die cast block that is prone to breaking. It's in the section that tightens the swivel of the magnifying lens. I don't think that I over tightened it, so be careful of that section. I wish they had made it out of something less prone to that type of fracture/break - maybe they have since corrected it. Apart from that it's a fantastic piece of equipment. A bargain really.


----------

